# hello im new with a big problem.



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a 86 nissan 720 with a Z24 and wanted to know how can I swap my z24 for a ka24e? Is it possible. Or can I use the z24 lower body with the ka head? Since I still want to keep it carbureted. I need my truck running as soon as possible but at the same time I don't want to be missing information later on. I want to know from someone who has done this swap before and is still very very knowledgeable. Thank yoy.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think swapping heads is possible, but you might make an engine swap okay. Even then, intake manifolds may be too different. I'm not sure how you would use your carburetor on the KA engine.

That said, just because I haven't seen it done doesn't mean it can't be done. I would just imagine it might be cost prohibitive.

Greater minds should be along to add their input shortly.

-Roger


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your best bet is to stick with a Z24 engine. IMO, it was a much better engine thann the KA24E, which is know for it's timing chain guide issues and tapping hydraulic lifters. If you are going to do the swap, it wouldn't make sense on doing it unless you are going to keep the fuel injection system of the KA24E and swap the EGI harness and ECM, which makes for a lot of work. The Z24 used the L-series style block and is different from the KA series. The Z24 engines also have hemispherical combustion chambers, FYI. Also, if you are going to do all the work to install a KA24E, you might as well swap to the more powerful KA24DE engine used in the Frontiers and 240SX's.


----------



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

TheRepairMan said:


> I don't think swapping heads is possible, but you might make an engine swap okay. Even then, intake manifolds may be too different. I'm not sure how you would use your carburetor on the KA engine.
> 
> That said, just because I haven't seen it done doesn't mean it can't be done. I would just imagine it might be cost prohibitive.
> 
> ...


Okay. So I decided to rebuild the Z24 and go with bigger pistons and modify my carburetor. I still want a fuel injected engine but I would like to know how the motor mounts would look like and how or where to begin with them.


----------



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Your best bet is to stick with a Z24 engine. IMO, it was a much better engine thann the KA24E, which is know for it's timing chain guide issues and tapping hydraulic lifters. If you are going to do the swap, it wouldn't make sense on doing it unless you are going to keep the fuel injection system of the KA24E and swap the EGI harness and ECM, which makes for a lot of work. The Z24 used the L-series style block and is different from the KA series. The Z24 engines also have hemispherical combustion chambers, FYI. Also, if you are going to do all the work to install a KA24E, you might as well swap to the more powerful KA24DE engine used in the Frontiers and 240SX's.


Yeah I just plan on rebuilding it up. My easy option. But to find someone who could help me out with wiring issues will be tough. I would love to know how to do it myself but thats not an option. I actually have to fix the wiring because last owner really mickey'd everything even the wire that goes to the alternator. Nothing is right. Other than that, thank you for your help.:banhump:


----------



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

Last question. Where can I find a valve cover for the Z24? Like a performance one or so. I've been looking and I can't seem to find one any where. Help me with this one out.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

welcome to the site. the valve cover, just pick up one at a j/y and do it up yourself. as for the swap... I would put a KA24DE in, only because you would need to do the wiring harness for as well. you would need to change the trans also. 

sticking with the Z24 the hardbodies up to 89 had the injected ones in them. again, you will need the ECU from one as well. if you search the web there are sites that have tons of info on them... but you have to dig.


----------



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

dvdswanson said:


> welcome to the site. the valve cover, just pick up one at a j/y and do it up yourself. as for the swap... I would put a KA24DE in, only because you would need to do the wiring harness for as well. you would need to change the trans also.
> 
> sticking with the Z24 the hardbodies up to 89 had the injected ones in them. again, you will need the ECU from one as well. if you search the web there are sites that have tons of info on them... but you have to dig.


That's what I've been doing for hours. I know the mounts would have to be made. Who knows how those would look like; and I would also have to change sump. Several things like that. But if I can have more power out of the Z24 by upgrading the parts for now and later on building up a sr20 into it that would be nice. But thanks for your response. :fluffpol:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

here's some candy...

Z24i INFO/Performance? - Engine - Ratsun Forums
want to build a 200hp 2.4L napz - Engine and Performance - Anything for that couple extra horses! - SMD Forum
http://www.theturboforums.com/threads/350060-Turbo-size-Nissan-NAPZ
Import Performance Parts - Webcam Nissan Camshafts
https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/high-performance-camsnapsz-p-419.html


----------



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

Performance parts is what im looking for. Little by little im gonna do it.


----------



## johny (Oct 23, 2013)

So im guessing you guys are familiar with the 86 nissan 720 pickup Z24 valve cover. Well in the middle are entry to two screws. Can I grind it down and bondo it or something? Or where can I find a better looking cover? Help. What are the little things I can do to give it more power?


----------

